# C-Media Ac97 Line Out



## OOstormyOO (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Luete
Kann mir wer von euch sagen wie ich mit meiner C-Media Ac97 (Onboard) auf einen Verstärker fahren kann
Ich habe die Anschlüsse 5.1 (Front, Rear, SubWoofer Center / Line Out)

So wenn ich nun ein Klinken-Cinch Kabel nehme und das auf den Line out stecke dann hör ich gar nichts
Habe mal gelesen, dass ich das Kabel auf den Boxenausgang stecken soll 
(kommt mir aber komisch vor da es sich hier ja nicht um ein gleichbleibendes Signal handelt (je nach Volume Out am Pc)

Laut Aussagen müsste man den Sub-Center / Line Out umschalten können
Aber wo? Mit dem Programm c-Media geht das mal nicht

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer herfen
Oder eine günstige Soundkarte mit Cinch-Out vorschlagen

Danke Roland


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Juni 2004)

Was für ein OS hast du, XP ?
Line Out ist eigentlich richtig, auf welchen Eingang am Verstärker ?


----------



## OOstormyOO (29. Juni 2004)

*Hallo und danke mal für die Hlfe*

Habe WIn Xp Prof ja
und möchte beim Verstärker auf Cinch

Habe ein Klinken-Cinch Kabel mit dem ich die beiden verbinden möchte um den Sound am Pc über die Anlage hören zu können

Danke Roland


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Juni 2004)

Systemsteuerung -> Sounds, Sprachein- / usw. -> Sounds + Audiog. ->
Lautstärke -> Erweitert -> Wiedergabesteurung
hier sollten keine Häkchen sein, wenn da nichts ist mußt du mal
andere "Erweitert " nachsehen, es gibt jede Menge davon.
Bei Sounds, Stimme etc.


----------



## OOstormyOO (30. Juni 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Danke mal für die Antwort 
Habe da aber schon mal geschaut!
Hoffe mal ich habs übersehen
Danke mal
Roland


----------

